# Looking for twist mechanisms



## Ironwood (Jul 19, 2018)

I am about to make a batch of about 50 custom pens. I need twist mechanisms to suit them.
I have found that the Dayacom twist bullet pen mechanism is perfect for what I want. Does anyone know where or how I might be able to source them ?

I could just buy the bullet pen kits, and get the mechanisms out of them, but that makes the project too expensive.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 19, 2018)

Where have you looked?  Exotic Blanks carries transmissions but Im not sure if they have that particular one. WoodnWhimsies also carries transmissions but the last time I looked they were for slimlines and cigars.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm not familiar with the Dayacom twist but there are many choices here too (coupled with the required tap as well if needed)

https://www.milanspens.com/twist-mechanisms


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 20, 2018)

mredburn said:


> Where have you looked?  Exotic Blanks carries transmissions but Im not sure if they have that particular one. WoodnWhimsies also carries transmissions but the last time I looked they were for slimlines and cigars.


Thanks Mike. I have only tried the suppliers that I deal with in Australia so far, I have had no luck with them. 
I have sent both Woodnwhimsies and Exotic Blanks an email, as they both carry a mechanism that might suit my needs.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 20, 2018)

Fred Bruche said:


> I'm not familiar with the Dayacom twist but there are many choices here too (coupled with the required tap as well if needed)
> 
> https://www.milanspens.com/twist-mechanisms


Thanks Fred. That link is a treasure trove of parts. A bit more expensive, but probably better quality as well. If the other two don't work out, I will contact them to see if any of their stock will suit my needs.


----------



## dansills (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a bunch of single twist cigar mechanisms that I bought from smitty a few years back. You can have them if you could use them.


----------



## bmachin (Jul 20, 2018)

https://richardlgreenwald.com/ is another source to take a look at. 

Bill


----------

